Ask HN: Do you consider yourself to be evil? - bordercases
======
joeclark77
[Romans 7:14] For we know that the law is spiritual; but I am carnal, sold
under sin. [15] For that which I work, I understand not. For I do not that
good which I will; but the evil which I hate, that I do. [16] If then I do
that which I will not, I consent to the law, that it is good. [17] Now then it
is no more I that do it, but sin that dwelleth in me. [18] For I know that
there dwelleth not in me, that is to say, in my flesh, that which is good. For
to will, is present with me; but to accomplish that which is good, I find not.
[19] For the good which I will, I do not; but the evil which I will not, that
I do. [20] Now if I do that which I will not, it is no more I that do it, but
sin that dwelleth in me.

------
NumberCruncher
I am not, because I´m Google, but let see, what other people say about
themselves.

"Under my coat is a weary heart, but a kind one \- one that would do nobody
any harm."

Two Gun Crowley:

[http://swordandscale.com/francis-two-gun-
crowley/](http://swordandscale.com/francis-two-gun-crowley/)

"I have spent the best years of my life giving people the lighter pleasures,
helping them have a good time, and all I get is abuse, the existence of a
hunted man."

Al Capone

------
kleer001
No. Neither do I consider myself good. Life and the world in general is far
too complex for simple labels like that. I would also add that I believe using
good and evil in high level decision making leads to antisocial behaviours
such as stereotyping.

------
ekr
[http://mindingourway.com/there-are-no/](http://mindingourway.com/there-are-
no/)
[http://lesswrong.com/lw/i0/are_your_enemies_innately_evil/](http://lesswrong.com/lw/i0/are_your_enemies_innately_evil/)

As others in this thread, I don't assign a goodness index to people around me,
my model of them is much more complex than that, based on evolutionary
psychology, mainly.

As for myself, I try to maintain a love for the self, in a way, trying to
reassure myself that my system 2 thinking will be there for system 1,
irrespective of whatever failures I may be experiencing. That's not really
compatible with my definition of evil.

------
gadders
Read "How to Win Friends and Influence People". Nobody in their own heads
thinks they are evil. They may act in such a way, but they can internally
rationalise it away. I bet even Hitler would claim to be acting with good
intentions.

------
insoluble
Asking such a question is like saying "Do you consider yourself to be
stupid?". You can expect the aggregate result to reflect ego more than
anything else. Just like objective tests are needed to measure intelligence,
you would need objective tests to measure evilness, or the inverse of
altruism. On another note, you would need to define the types of evil with
which you are concerned.

------
explorigin
Please define "evil"

------
davismwfl
Not evil but I have had a number of adjectives assigned to me. Many that are
not great, but many that are totally awesome. The best is hearing people tell
me they would follow me through anything.

But to hear that I am an asshole or other like term is just a note anymore.
Generally I work really hard to prevent those terms, so when they are given to
me, I wear them as a sign I did the right thing.

------
weavie
I have heard it said that evil springs from ignorance. In which case I can say
that yes, definitely I am evil. I cannot possibly know and understand
everything, no matter how hard I strive for it. I am sure I have (unwillingly)
upset and hurt plenty of beings in my chaotic tumble through this life.

------
pavornyoh
>Do you consider yourself evil?

The subject is very vague. Everyone's definition of evil is different. I am a
flawed human being but evil no based on what it means to me.

------
seekingcharlie
Is evil something you are? Or is it something you do?

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Or is it something you do _because of_ something you are?

------
ionised
I consider myself indifferent, or neutral.

I don't buy into the concepts of universal good and evil, or arbitrary
morality.

There are just a series of events that occur.

------
ice303
I listen to a lot of black metal, so by popular belief, I guess I'm evil.

~~~
apryldelancey
Well, that would make me guilty too then.

------
J_Darnley
Evil? No. Other not nice adjectives? Yes.

------
apryldelancey
What's your definition of evil?

------
eecks
Not at all

